
Hacker Kevin Mitnick shows how to bypass 2FA - evo_9
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/10/hacker-kevin-mitnick-shows-how-to-bypass-2fa/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17044397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17044397)

11+ comments, including why the title is clickbait

~~~
brudgers
To me, the title isn't clickbait because "social engineering" is what Mitnick
is known for in technical circles. He's not just famous for being famous.
_Takedown_ is still probably worth a read. There's also a website to provide
historical context, [http://www.takedown.com/](http://www.takedown.com/)

